# 2008 NEC Section 110.26(C)(3)



## Codegeek (Aug 28, 2013)

To what extent does the language mean when it says "doors"?  In the image, the doors serving the electrical room have panic hardware.  The door on the right goes directly to the exterior.  The door on the left goes through another room.  The door circled in red is the one in question as an inspector has cited this code section saying the door has to have panic hardware because it's within 25 feet of the electrical room.   The equipment is rated at 1200 Amps.  I don't believe the door in red needs to have panic hardware.  What do you think?

View attachment 1925


View attachment 1925


/monthly_2013_08/electric.png.543d996ffc992828a54d51cd462704f8.png


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 28, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> To what extent does the language mean when it says "doors"?  In the image, the doors serving the electrical room have panic hardware.  The door on the right goes directly to the exterior.  The door on the left goes through another room.  The door circled in red is the one in question as an inspector has cited this code section saying the door has to have panic hardware because it's within 25 feet of the electrical room.   The equipment is rated at 1200 Amps.  I don't believe the door in red needs to have panic hardware.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If within 25 feet of the specific work space of the equipment being served it would require the hardware

(3) Personnel Doors. Where equipment rated 1200 A or more that contains overcurrent devices, switching devices, or control devices is installed and there is a personnel door(s) intended for entrance to and egress from the working space less than 7.6 m (25 ft) from the nearest edge of the working space, the door(s) shall open in the direction of egress and be equipped with panic bars, pressure plates, or other devices that are normally latched but open under simple pressure


----------



## Span (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think the door in red need panic hardware, it should be any door entrance to or egress from "electrical room" less than 25' fron nearest edge of equipment need panic hardware not outside of electrical room.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 29, 2013)

Span said:
			
		

> I don't think the door in red need panic hardware, it should be any door entrance to or egress from "electrical room" less than 25' fron nearest edge of equipment need panic hardware not outside of electrical room.


The second door is part of the means of egress within 25 feet of the equipment that could sustain an arc blast that could impede the escape from the room. It is clearly a safety issue for a quick escape. When that small corridor is filled with smoke ,fumes and flames, looking for a door nob is not in the picture.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I say panic hardware if within the 25' limitation........


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2013)

> (3) Personnel Doors. Where equipment rated 1200 A ormore that contains overcurrent devices, switching devices, or
> 
> control devices is installed and there is a personnel door(s)
> 
> ...


The working space can't be seen from the second door.  The second door provides access to a room that is separate from the electrical room that contains the working space.  So I say no panic hardware is required.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

"and there is a personnel door(s) intended for entrance to*"*

I agree that we do not know the distance to the equipment, but I feel that the language allows for multiple  doors within that 25' requirement, hence my response. But, the language in the article, does not give much direction, this is one that could be argued either way...........


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 29, 2013)

Simplistic application of the code, if the panel arc flashes and the electrician has to stumble blindly for help, to you think he would be able to open an door knobs to get to the public for assistance? Sorry, I agree with your electrical inspector. People are always creatures of habits and when the poo poo hits the fan, people are not logical when the fight or flee syndrome kicks in.... thus no guarantees that the electrician will sit there and logically use reason to take the fastest way out of the electrical room. (to the right looking at it looking at the plan view)


----------

